# Problema stampante Epson C60 [ RISOLTO ]

## Ciccio Bueo

ecco cosa ho fatto, passo per passo:

imposto le flag: USE="cups foomaticdb ppds usb altre_mie_flag"

emerge cups

emerge foomatic

configuro il kernel abilito Support for USB ed USB Printer support come moduli. faccio tutto quello che serve e riavvio con il nuovo kernel.

modprobe usbcore 

modprobe usblp

con "dmesg | tail" mi esce:

tux ~ # dmesg | tail

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Mouse] on usb-0000:00:07.2-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

quindi c'è!

poi faccio:

# touch test.txt

# echo "Hello World" > test.txt

# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 

e non succede assolutamente nulla.....

scarico il driver specifico della mia stampante (epson c60)

che oltre a quello della casa madre.... che non si installa..

dovrebbe funzione con il driver gimp-print 

( http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C60 )

che c'è anche nel portage...

ma non và!!! non mi completa l'emerge... e non capisco qual'è la riga d'errore da postare!!!

qualche consiglio?

grazie!   :Very Happy: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Thu Oct 21, 2004 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

neanche ho fatto in tempo a scrivere il post....  ho fatto (re-)emerge cups per vedere se riemergendo qualcosa cambiava...

ed ecco:

tux ~ # emerge cups

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-print/cups-1.1.20-r3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  cups-1.1.20-source.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cups-1.1.20-source.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/cups-1.1.20-r3/work * Applying disable-strip.patch...                                        [ ok ] * Applying cups-1.1.20-str633.patch...                                   [ ok ] * Applying cups-1.1.20-zero-len-udp-dos.patch...                         [ ok ] * Applying str920.patch...                                               [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

pam

ssl

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: net-print/cups-1.1.20-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 51, Exitcode 77

!!! bad ./configure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

tux ~ #

see "config.log"... dove lo trovo?

 :Question: 

----------

## motaboy

l'errore non centra niente con i driver della stampante... hai qualche problema di configurazione.

Per saperlo esattamente serve il config.log che dovresti trovare in /var/tmp/portage/cups-1.1.20-r3/work/cups-1.1.20/, se non é troppo grosso postalo (almeno l'errore).

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

mmm non lo trovo...

tux ~ # ls /var/tmp/portage/cups-1.1.20-r3/

build-info  temp  work

tux ~ # ls /var/tmp/portage/cups-1.1.2

cups-1.1.20-r3/ cups-1.1.21-r1/

tux ~ # ls /var/tmp/portage/cups-1.1.20-r3/

build-info  temp  work

tux ~ #

a parte che mi sembra di capire che 2 cups.. il che potrebbe essere l'errore...

----------

## motaboy

appunto, sotto work, dovresti avere ancora una dir chiamata cups-${qualcosa}, e qui c'é il file config.log.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

il sonno gioca brutti scherzi..... eccolo:

configure:1836: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:1839: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit -frame $i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-pointer'

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-fomit'

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-frame'

configure:1842: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

|

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define CUPS_DEFAULT_USER "lp"

| #define CUPS_DEFAULT_GROUP "lp"

| #define CUPS_SVERSION "CUPS v1.1.20"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:1881: error: C compiler cannot create executables

spero possa essere d'aiuto! grazie! notte!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

che flag usi per rispondere ai post?   :Very Happy: 

sei velocissimo!!!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

sono riuscito a installare cups e foomatic... avevo un errore nelle flag,  -fomit -frame contenevano uno spazio in mezzo, l'ho tolto e funziona, ma di gimp-print non ne vuole sapere...

ovviamente non sono certo che sia quello l'errore...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

log di gimp print:

configure:1653: checking for strerror in -lcposix

configure:1672: cc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame -pointer$gcc: unrecognized option `-pointer'

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-fomit-frame'

configure: failed program was:

#line 1661 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

/* Override any gcc2 internal prototype to avoid an error.  */

/* We use char because int might match the return type of a gcc2

    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

char strerror();

int main() {

strerror()

; return 0; }

configure:1699: checking for mawk

configure:1699: checking for gawk

configure:1731: checking for gcc

configure:1844: checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe$configure:1860: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame -pointe$gcc: unrecognized option `-pointer'

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-fomit-frame'

configure: failed program was:

#line 1855 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

main(){return(0);}

mmmm ho le flag sbagliate probabilmente.....  :Question: 

----------

## motaboy

-fomit-frame-pointer

non

-fomit-frame    -pointer

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

esatto... anche quello l'ho corretto, ma gimp-print non en vuole sapere:

```

configure:2720: checking for foomatic-kitload

configure:2778: checking for Cygwin environment

configure:2794: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  confte$configure: In function `main':

configure:2790: error: `__CYGWIN32__' undeclared (first use in this function)

configure:2790: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

configure:2790: error: for each function it appears in.)

configure: failed program was:

#line 2783 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

int main() {

#ifndef __CYGWIN__

#define __CYGWIN__ __CYGWIN32__

#endif

return __CYGWIN__;

; return 0; }

```

risultato con emerge gimp-print:

```

mkdir ppd

for language in C ; do \

  mkdir ppd/$language ; \

  echo "$language:" ; \

 ./genppd --prefix=ppd/$language ; \

done

C:

/bin/sh: line 1: 16768 Illegal instruction     ./genppd --prefix=ppd/$language

make[4]: *** [ppd-nonls] Error 132

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6/src/cups'

make[3]: *** [ppd-stamp] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6/src/cups'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 68, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

le flag che sto usando sono: 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-qt -kde gtk gtk2 gnome cups foomaticdb ppds usb"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources$

```

mah..

----------

## motaboy

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> esatto... anche quello l'ho corretto, ma gimp-print non en vuole sapere:
> 
> ```
> 
> configure:2720: checking for foomatic-kitload
> ...

 

Non é un errore, ma solo un check del configure fallito, visto che non sei sotto winzozz...

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> risultato con emerge gimp-print:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mi serve qualche riga in piú, almeno una ventina...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

anzitutto ti ringrazio per l'interesse dimostrato!!!  :Very Happy: 

ecco tutto il log:

```

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

configure:826: checking for a BSD compatible install

configure:879: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:936: checking whether make sets ${MAKE}

configure:982: checking for working aclocal

configure:995: checking for working autoconf

configure:1008: checking for working automake

configure:1021: checking for working autoheader

configure:1034: checking for working makeinfo

configure:1059: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:1097: checking host system type

configure:1142: checking for cups-config

configure:1180: checking whether to build CUPS driver

configure:1204: checking whether to build translated CUPS PPD files

configure:1220: checking whether to use level 3 PostScript

configure:1236: checking whether to build ghostscript driver

configure:1254: checking for foomatic-configure

configure:1292: checking whether to build foomatic data files

configure:1310: checking for foomatic-ppdfile

configure:1348: checking whether to make use of Foomatic 3.x features

configure:1365: checking Foomatic printer IDs

configure:1389: checking whether to use the old numerical Foomatic printer IDs

configure:1407: checking for ijs-config

configure:1445: checking whether to build IJS driver

configure:1461: checking whether to turn on debugging in build

configure:1477: checking whether to use readline

configure:1499: checking for gimp-config

configure:1537: checking whether to build GIMP plugin

configure:1553: checking whether to install sample images

configure:1569: checking whether to install user guide

configure:1585: checking whether to build escputil

configure:1601: checking whether to build testpattern generator

configure:1617: checking whether to build test programs

configure:1633: checking if user install is enabled

configure:1653: checking for strerror in -lcposix

configure:1672: cc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c -lcposix   1>&5

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lcposix

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure: failed program was:

#line 1661 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

/* Override any gcc2 internal prototype to avoid an error.  */

/* We use char because int might match the return type of a gcc2

    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

char strerror();

int main() {

strerror()

; return 0; }

configure:1699: checking for mawk

configure:1699: checking for gawk

configure:1731: checking for gcc

configure:1844: checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works

configure:1860: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:1886: checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) is a cross-compiler

configure:1891: checking whether we are using GNU C

configure:1900: gcc -E conftest.c

configure:1919: checking whether gcc accepts -g

configure:1962: checking for a BSD compatible install

configure:2015: checking whether ln -s works

configure:2040: checking for bison

configure:2071: checking how to run the C preprocessor

configure:2092: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:2156: checking for flex

configure:2189: checking for flex

configure:2223: checking for yywrap in -lfl

configure:2242: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c -lfl   1>&5

configure:2265: checking lex output file root

configure:2286: checking whether yytext is a pointer

configure:2305: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lfl 1>&5

configure:2329: checking for bison

configure:2364: checking for yacc

configure:2399: checking for perl

configure:2434: checking for convert

configure:2474: checking for texi2html

configure:2514: checking for dvips

configure:2554: checking for db2pdf

configure:2596: checking for dvipdf

configure:2639: checking for db2ps

configure:2679: checking for db2html

configure:2720: checking for foomatic-kitload

configure:2778: checking for Cygwin environment

configure:2794: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure: In function `main':

configure:2790: error: `__CYGWIN32__' undeclared (first use in this function)

configure:2790: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

configure:2790: error: for each function it appears in.)

configure: failed program was:

#line 2783 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

int main() {

#ifndef __CYGWIN__

#define __CYGWIN__ __CYGWIN32__

#endif

return __CYGWIN__;

; return 0; }

configure:2811: checking for mingw32 environment

configure:2823: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure: In function `main':

configure:2819: error: `__MINGW32__' undeclared (first use in this function)

configure:2819: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

configure:2819: error: for each function it appears in.)

configure: failed program was:

#line 2816 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

int main() {

return __MINGW32__;

; return 0; }

configure:2909: checking build system type

configure:2938: checking for ld used by GCC

configure:3006: checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld

GNU ld version 2.15.92.0.2 20040927

configure:3023: checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files

configure:3035: checking for BSD-compatible nm

configure:3073: checking for a sed that does not truncate output

configure:3157: checking how to recognise dependent libraries

configure:3343: checking for object suffix

configure:3349: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:3369: checking for executable suffix

configure:3379: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:3410: checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output

configure:3493: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:3496: /usr/bin/nm -B conftest.o | sed -n -e 's/^.*[ ]\([ABCDGISTW][ABCDGISTW]*\)[ ][ ]*\(\)\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2\3 \3/p' > conftest.nm

configure:3547: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c conftstm.o 1>&5

configure:3596: checking for dlfcn.h

configure:3606: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:3775: checking for ranlib

configure:3842: checking for strip

configure:4085: checking for objdir

configure:4112: checking for gcc option to produce PIC

configure:4260: checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works

configure:4274: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DPIC  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:4326: checking if gcc static flag -static works

configure:4341: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -static conftest.c  1>&5

configure:4368: checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o

configure:4387: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o out/conftest2.o  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:4416: checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo

configure:4434: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o conftest.lo  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:4484: checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions

configure:4497: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -c conftest.c  conftest.c 1>&5

cc1: warning: "-fno-rtti" is valid for C++ but not for C/ObjC

cc1: warning: "-fno-rtti" is valid for C++ but not for C/ObjC

configure:4524: checking whether the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries

configure:5223: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:5251: checking whether stripping libraries is possible

configure:5265: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:5676: checking if libtool supports shared libraries

configure:5680: checking whether to build shared libraries

configure:5703: checking whether to build static libraries

configure:6239: checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in

configure:6246: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:6259: gcc -shared conftest.o  -v -Wl,-soname -Wl,conftest -o conftest 2>&1 | grep  -lc  >/dev/null 2>&1

configure:6870: checking for ranlib

configure:6898: checking for ANSI C header files

configure:6911: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:6978: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7002: checking for working const

configure:7056: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:7077: checking for inline

configure:7091: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:7117: checking for off_t

configure:7150: checking for size_t

configure:7185: checking for working alloca.h

configure:7197: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7218: checking for alloca

configure:7251: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7420: checking for unistd.h

configure:7430: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7459: checking for getpagesize

configure:7487: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7512: checking for working mmap

configure:7660: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7684: checking whether we are using the GNU C Library 2.1 or newer

configure:7725: checking for argz.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for limits.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for locale.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for nl_types.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for malloc.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for stddef.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for stdlib.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for string.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7725: checking for unistd.h

configure:7725: checking for sys/param.h

configure:7735: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:7766: checking for feof_unlocked

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for fgets_unlocked

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for getcwd

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for getegid

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for geteuid

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for getgid

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for getuid

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for mempcpy

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7778: warning: conflicting types for built-in function `mempcpy'

configure:7766: checking for munmap

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for putenv

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for setenv

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for setlocale

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for stpcpy

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7778: warning: conflicting types for built-in function `stpcpy'

configure:7766: checking for strchr

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7778: warning: conflicting types for built-in function `strchr'

configure:7766: checking for strcasecmp

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for strdup

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for strtoul

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for tsearch

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for __argz_count

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for __argz_stringify

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7766: checking for __argz_next

configure:7794: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7834: checking for iconv

configure:7852: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7895: checking for iconv declaration

configure:7920: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:7949: checking for nl_langinfo and CODESET

configure:7961: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:7984: checking for LC_MESSAGES

configure:7996: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:8017: checking whether NLS is requested

configure:8039: checking whether included gettext is requested

configure:8059: checking for libintl.h

configure:8069: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:8086: checking for GNU gettext in libc

configure:8100: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  1>&5

configure:8165: checking for dcgettext

configure:8193: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c   1>&5

configure:8222: checking for msgfmt

configure:8256: checking for gmsgfmt

configure:8293: checking for xgettext

configure:8484: checking for bison

configure:8517: checking version of bison

configure:8564: checking for catalogs to be installed

configure:8634: checking for readline in -lreadline

configure:8653: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c -lreadline -lncurses  1>&5

configure:8903: checking for pow in -lm

configure:8922: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c -lm   1>&5

configure:8945: checking for gzgets in -lz

configure:8964: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c -lz   1>&5

configure:8996: checking for cups-config

configure:9606: checking for ANSI C header files

configure:9711: checking for readline/readline.h

configure:9721: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:9757: checking for varargs.h

configure:9767: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

In file included from configure:9763:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/varargs.h:4:2: #error "GCC no longer implements <varargs.h>."

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/varargs.h:5:2: #error "Revise your code to use <stdarg.h>."

configure: failed program was:

#line 9762 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

#include <varargs.h>

configure:9797: checking for stdarg.h

configure:9807: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:9837: checking for fcntl.h

configure:9847: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:9877: checking for sys/time.h

configure:9887: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:9877: checking for sys/types.h

configure:9887: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:9917: checking for time.h

configure:9927: gcc -E  conftest.c >/dev/null 2>conftest.out

configure:9957: checking for unistd.h

configure:9997: checking for varargs.h

configure:10035: checking for working const

configure:10110: checking for inline

configure:10150: checking for off_t

configure:10183: checking for size_t

configure:10216: checking return type of signal handlers

configure:10238: gcc -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  conftest.c 1>&5

configure:10260: checking for working alloca.h

configure:10293: checking for alloca

configure:10494: checking for nanosleep

configure:10522: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

configure:10494: checking for poll

configure:10522: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

configure:10494: checking for usleep

configure:10522: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

configure:10549: checking for xgetcwd

configure:10577: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/temp/ccLH8djg.o(.text+0xa): In function `main':

: undefined reference to `xgetcwd'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure: failed program was:

#line 10554 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

/* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

    which can conflict with char xgetcwd(); below.  */

#include <assert.h>

/* Override any gcc2 internal prototype to avoid an error.  */

/* We use char because int might match the return type of a gcc2

    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

char xgetcwd();

int main() {

/* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

    to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

    something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

#if defined (__stub_xgetcwd) || defined (__stub___xgetcwd)

choke me

#else

xgetcwd();

#endif

; return 0; }

configure:10549: checking for xmalloc

configure:10577: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/temp/ccC04jjy.o(.text+0xa): In function `main':

: undefined reference to `xmalloc'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure: failed program was:

#line 10554 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

/* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

    which can conflict with char xmalloc(); below.  */

#include <assert.h>

/* Override any gcc2 internal prototype to avoid an error.  */

/* We use char because int might match the return type of a gcc2

    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

char xmalloc();

int main() {

/* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

    to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

    something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

#if defined (__stub_xmalloc) || defined (__stub___xmalloc)

choke me

#else

xmalloc();

#endif

; return 0; }

configure:10604: checking for asprintf

configure:10632: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

configure:10656: checking for vasprintf

configure:10684: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

configure:10709: checking for getopt_long

configure:10737: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  -lz 1>&5

```

purtroppo ora devo andare. quindi non potrò rispondere. grazie comunque!!!!

----------

## motaboy

Mi sono spiegato male, non mi interessa il config.log visto che il configure ha funzionato, mi interessava l'errore di compilazione che ti ha dato.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

spero che siano queste le linee giuste... 

allora dopo aver digitato: emerge gimp-print

```
make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6/src/cups'

rm -r ppd

rm: impossibile rimuovere `ppd': No such file or directory

make[4]: [ppd-stamp-pre] Error 1 (ignored)

mkdir ppd

for language in C ; do \

  mkdir ppd/$language ; \

  echo "$language:" ; \

 ./genppd --prefix=ppd/$language ; \

done

C:

/bin/sh: line 1: 14834 Illegal instruction     ./genppd --prefix=ppd/$language

make[4]: *** [ppd-nonls] Error 132

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6/src/cups'

make[3]: *** [ppd-stamp] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6/src/cups'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-print-4.2.6/work/gimp-print-4.2.6'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 68, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

grazie!

----------

## motaboy

Zi, ma me ne servirebbe qualcuna in piú, al massimo puoi compilare gimp print con

[code]

emerge gimp-print &> emerge.log 

[code]

e poi mandarmi emerge.log via mail.

PERÓ prima prova a rimuovere /vat/tmp/portage e riprovare se non va ancora fai come ti ho detto sopra.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

la temp di portage l'ho svuotata, ho rifatto la compilazione e non va... sto provando con emerge gimp-print &> emerge.log .... che sklero.   :Sad:   ho provato ad emergere anche gimp... mi dà ok sulla compilazione, ma quando lo avvio, si carica, e al momento in cui dovrebbe apparire "il programma" con i suoi tasti scompare tutto.. ma questo è meglio che lo segnalo in un altro post...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ecco il file emerge.log,  che sta in /var/log:

ho preso solo le ultime righe con gli ultimi 2 emerge di gimp print...

```
1098344680: Started emerge on: Oct 21, 2004 09:44:40

1098344680:  *** emerge  gimp-print

1098344681:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6 to /

1098344681:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6::/usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print/gimp-print-4.2.6.ebuild)

1098344682:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6::/usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print/gimp-print-4.2.6.ebuild)

1098344889:  *** terminating.

1098345131: Started emerge on: Oct 21, 2004 09:52:11

1098345131:  *** emerge  gimp-print

1098345131:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6 to /

1098345131:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6::/usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print/gimp-print-4.2.6.ebuild)

1098345133:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6::/usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp-print/gimp-print-4.2.6.ebuild)
```

mah..

----------

## motaboy

No, devi mandarmi via mail (la trovi nel profilo) il file emerge.log che se ti trova nel punto da cui hai fatto partire la compilazione col comando che ti avevo detto (dopo avere cancellato /var/tmp/portage). Io gli ho dato quel nome li ma tu puoi anche chiamarlo pincopallino.

```
 

emerge gimp-print &> pincopallino

```

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok.. scusa! ora ho fatto alla lettera come mi hai indicato, appena finisce la compilazione ti mando il log...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

inviato!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

allora.... per gimp print ho risolto... era un problema di flag errate... se guardi sull'altro mio post "problemi con gimp" c'è la soluzione... ora proseguo con il resto! ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

confermo.... ora tutto funziona, dipendeva dalle flag! Grazie!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

